# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm tour du lịch bụi Đà Lạt

## hohuucuong

Đà Lạt là điểm tới yêu mê của những người, nhưng muốn đi du lịch tại Đà Lạt tiết kiệm chi phí nhất thì bạn hay đọc nhiều lời khuyên và gợi ý dưới đây nhằm có cơ hội tiết kiệm chi phí nhất. Bài viết này sẽ tổng hợp nhiều công cụ đi, nhà nghỉ, hotel và chỗ ăn chơi tại Đà Lạt.


*1. công cụ đi tới Đà Lạt* 
Chuyến bay thẳng tại sân bay Nội Bài (Hà Nội), Tân Sơn Nhất (TP HCM) và Đà Nẵng của những hãng của Vietnam Airline và Air Mekong tới sân bay Liên Khương Đà Lạt . Từ đây bạn có cơ hội bắt xe bus liên vận tại sân bay về Đà Lạt (dừng ở hotel hàng không trên phố Pasteur gần Hồ Xuân Hương) với giá 50.000 VND; hoặc đi taxi khoảng 250.000 VND/lượt.
Nếu bạn sống ở TP HCM thì có cơ hội bắt xe khách trực tiếp du lich da lat, xe chạy khoảng 8 tiếng đi giường nằm. những hãng xe uy tín 
- Xe Thành Bưởi: 266–268 Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10, TP.HCM, ĐT: (08) 38308090 – 38397747 – 38353123.
- Xe Phương Trang: 274-276 Đề Thám – TP.HCM, ĐT: 08.8375570. mặt khác những nhóm phượt có cơ hội tự lên cung đi phượt bằng xe máy tới Đà Lạt tuy nhiên cái này tự những nhóm thảo luận, ở đây mình chỉ chia sẻ đường đi bằng máy bay và xe khách)

*2. Về hotel Nhà nghỉ* 
Nếu những bạn muốn thuận tiện đi lại trong thành phố gần khu vui chơi cafe thì hãy chọn những hotel tại khu trung tâm như:
Golf Night Hotel (Dãy phòng vừa có giá tốt 150.000 VND/phòng/đêm )

Địa chỉ: 6 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, 1, Đà lạt, Lâm Đồng mobile 063 3822 268
Duy Tân Hotel (giá phòng khoảng 300k) 
Địa chỉ: 83 Ba tháng Hai, Phường 1, Dalat, Lâm Đồng mobile 063 3823 546 hotel Phố Núi (Liên hệ trực tiếp hỏi giá) 
Địa chỉ:50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, 1, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng mobile 063 3551 551 hotel Đại Lợi (Liên hệ trực tiếp hỏi giá) 
Địa chỉ: 3 Bùi Thị Xuân, 2, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng mobile 063 3821 106 hotel Ngọc Lan (Liên hệ trực tiếp hỏi giá) 
Địa chỉ: Số 42 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Phường 1, Đà Lạt
Địa chỉ: 063 3838838
mặt khác còn có những hotel bình dân giá thấp khác cũng tơi trung tâm thuận tiện cho việc đi lại ăn uống như: hotel Thanh Tùng 
Địa Chỉ: 63 Phan Bội Châu, P1 – Tp.Đà Lạt mobile 0633821437 – 0908835855 – 0938835855
Giá phòng ngày thường Liên hệ số
hotel Ngọc Hoa 
Địa Chỉ: 67 Phan Bội Châu, P1 – Tp. Đà Lạt mobile 0633821801 – 0937839106
Giá phòng ngày thường : thỏa thuận

*3. nhà hàng quán ăn* 
Đà Lạt là nơi hội tụ những món ăn hấp dẫn của hết mọi vùng miền. tuy nhiên những món ăn tại miền bắc và miền trung là là sự lựa chọn và ngon với nhiều món như: cơm tấm , canh cua rau mồng tơi, canh cua rau đa , rau muống xào tỏi , bún Huế , mì Quảng… mặt khác còn có 1 số món ăn của người Hoa.
ĂN sáng 

Nói chung là tour du lich da lat cũng giống như những tỉnh thành phố khác trên đất ta. Bạn nghỉ tại hotel gì thì buổi sáng chỉ cần dậy sớm đánh răng rửa mặt xong đi loanh quanh khu phố đây là có cơ hội tìm được quán gì ngon nhất. Nhưng có một số món ăn sáng được yêu mê như:

- Mì Quảng thì hay tới đường Nhà Chung, nơi có 2-3 quán mì Quảng rất nhiều tiền khách vào buổi sáng
- Bún Bò Huế bà lớn tuổi tóc bạc – 37 Hùng Vương gần cafe raiiny bán buổi sáng
- Phở Trang: số 3 Bùi Thị Xuân hướng bờ hồ Xuân Hương 100m đi lên nằm trái bán cả ngày
- Bún bò O Công (6am – 7pm) – đường Phù Đổng Thiên Vương. Rất ngon tô nổi bật có kết hợp chả cá thu. Rất đông khách
- Bánh canh Xuân An (chỉ có buổi chiều, buổi sáng bán bún bò và mì quảng) – số 15 Nhà Chung, ĐT: 0633 827690
- Nem nướng bà Nghĩa – 4 Bùi Thị Xuân ( gần chổ thuê xe máy Hoàng Anh ) bán cả ngày
ĂN Trưa 
ĂN bình dân và ngon thì tới chợ lầu Ðà Lạt. Ở đây có những món như: bún, cháo, cơm, phở, bánh cuốn… với giá cũng rất bình dân 15.000 tới 20.000 đ/đĩa. hay quanh địa phương chợ đà lạt cũng có nhiều quán cơm với giá bình dân khoảng 20.000 đồng.
mặt khác có một số nhà hàng ăn ngon như:

- Cơm niêu Hương Trà, đường Nguyễn Thái Học ngon và thấp có khuôn viên rộng thích hợp đậu xe
- Cơm Vĩnh Lợi – đường 3 tháng 2 cạnh vòng xuyến quán rất đông khách bán cả ngày đêm giá bình dân
- Cơm niêu, cơm đập Nam Đô – 6 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (đường trước chợ Đà lạt) ĐT: 0633 824550
- Cơm tấm cuối đường Hai Bà Trưng kiểu ngã tư La Sơn Phu Tử 300m bên tay phải. Quán ngon đông khách bán cả ngày
- Lẩu bò Thanh Tân – đường Nguyễn Thị Định, 2 người ăn 1 lẩu nhỏ chỉ có 60.000, ngon và thấp – phục vụ nhiệt tình


Về thịt rừng ở Đà Lạt bạn có cơ hội ghé nhiều chỗ sau :

- nhà hàng Nhật Ly: Phan đình Phùng
- nhà hàng Thiên Hương 1 và 2: Bùi Thị Xuân
- Quán Thông reo: đường vào thung lũng vàng

Quán Tư Loan: Hai Bà Trưng, gần công ty vệ sỹ
Quán 14 Yersin – Quán Hương Đồng: đường Xô viết Nghệ Tĩnh
ĂN Tối 

-Lẩu bò Thanh Tân – đường Nguyễn Thị Định, 2 người ăn 1 lẩu nhỏ chỉ có 60.000, ngon và thấp – phục vụ nhiệt tình
-Lẩu bò Hạnh – đường Bùi Thị Xuân giá bình dân quán nhỏ nhưng lúc gì cũng đông khách bán từ chiều tới tối
-Lẩu cá hồi và Lẩu bò – khu Ba Toa đường 2 tháng 2 đầu cầu nhà đèn bên trái vào 200m bán chiều tối rất đông khách
-Miến Gà Nga ( bán khuya ) cuối đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, gần hotel Ngọc Lan
thủy sản tươi sống Anh Đức: đường 3 tháng 2 qua cầu nhà đèn nằm bên tay trái quán bán chiều tối rất nhiều tiền khách

Còn nhiều quán ngon nữa hiện nay mình chưa khảo sát tất cả được hay khi tới đó những bạn có cơ hội hỏi lễ tân hotel nhà nghỉ hoặc ngoài dân sống quanh đó họ sẽ rất am hiểu.

----------

